# Handschuhe, auch für Minusgrade



## Apollon (24. Oktober 2018)

Hi,

ich habe letztes Jahr die Gore Universal GT erstanden und mir sind bei -5 bis 0 Grad die Pfoten abgefroren. Leider habe ich die Handschuhe in M (Gr. 7) gekauft, sodass keine Unterziehandschuhe darunter passen  Ich benötige also neue Handschuhe.

Interessiert habe ich mich unter anderem für die Vaude syberia II, Northwave Extreme Winter und GripGrab Polaris. Für alle habe ich jedoch negative Bewertungen über die Kälteisolation gefunden und häufig wurde bei Temperaturen unter 0 Grad zu "etwas Wärmeren" geraten - nur was ist wärmer? Ausgeben wollte ich nicht viel mehr als 50 Euro, gesucht wird Größe 9 oder 10.

Was ist zb mit den Mavic Ksyrium Pro Thermo? Die gab es mal als Dreifinger-Variante, allerdings nicht mehr in Größe L. Oder der Gripgrab Ride Winter? Obwohl ich vermute, dass der Polaris sogar der wärmere sein dürfte...

Unterziehhandschuhe werden wahrscheinlich die Mavic Ksyrium Merino in S.


----------



## christucci (24. Oktober 2018)

Hi, vor demselben Problem stehe ich auch gerade.

Habe gerade ca. 12 Paar Handschuhe zur Anprobe bestellt und getestet.
Bis um die 8 Grad fahre ich aktuell mit meinen POC Softshell und Endura Unterhandschuhen.
Das funktioniert auch ganz gut - wenns kälter ist wie vorgestern mit Roeckl Windstopper (etwas
gefüttert) plus den Endura. Aber das ist ab 4 Grad eigentlich schon zu kalt für die Finger
(habe ich schmerzhaft feststellen müssen).

Zu den bestellten Handschuhen und meinen Favoriten:
- die *Vaude Syberia II *waren auch dabei - scheinen mir nur SEHR dünn gepolstert zu sein
und mir sind sie sicherlich draußen nicht warm genug für sehr kalte Tage
- *Mavic Ksyrium Pro Thermo* - den Drei Finger suchste gerade vergebens. Ist wohl ein Auslaufmodell.
Habe daher den 5 Finger Handschuh geordert. Erster Eindruck: gute Isolierung, gute Passform (würde
noch ein Liner drunter passen bei eher kleineren Händen und M), jedoch fand ich den 3-Finger Gedanken
ganz gut, denn die Griff-Finger können sich so schön gegenseitig wärmen.

Welchen Handschuh ich bis jetzt am Besten finde, aber finde nix über Langzeiterfahrungen dazu:
- *BBB SubZero Winterglove:* Der Handschuh ist auch sehr gut isoliert, die 3 Finger Ausführung gefällt,
sieht sehr robust aus, Passform wie beim Mavic und es hat am langen Bund noch einen Gummi-Abschluss.
Für sehr kalte Temperaturen wird der es sicher auch tun, ist zwar kein ausgesprochenes Primaloft, aber ich
weiß nicht ob das ausschlaggebend ist.
https://www.bbbwebshop.nl/de/g-m/winterhandschoenen-subzerobwg-28.html
Macht mir einen etwas robusteren Eindruck als der Mavic, auch weil er an der Handinnenfläche Kunstleder und
nicht Stoff hat.
Das Problem ist: Entweder man sieht aus als würde man Snowboarden oder man friert sich die Finger ab! ;-)


    

Hat mit dem BBB mal jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt? Sind sonst evtl SealSkinz Handschuhe zu empfehlen?
https://www.sealskinz.de/handschuhe/product_5b603a632d260-black.htm


Die Socken finde ich seit einigen Jahren als Pendler unverzichtbar!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bit67 (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich war den letzten Winter mit den Handschuhen von 45NRTH sehr zufrieden. Aber die sind eher von der teuren Sorte ;-).


----------



## _Olli (26. Oktober 2018)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Bekleidung/winterhandschuhe/


----------



## IndianaWalross (26. Oktober 2018)

bei -5 oder noch kälter empfehle ich sogar am RR oder CC Lobster oder irgendeine Abwandlung davon. 
Hab welche von Sugoi, die gibt es aber wohl nicht mehr. Mein Mann fährt Vaude Lobster, aber die lösen sich bei täglicher Nutzung (Pendler) relativ zügig auf. Abnutzung, Nähte etc.
Sämtliche normalen 5-Finger Handschuhe haben sich bei mir ab 0°C auch als zu kalt erwiesen. Ganz egal ob weit genug und mit oder ohne Windstopper. Sobald die Flossen mal nen Luftzug abbekommen oder schwitzig werden ist der Ofen aus. Selbst bei teuren 60€ Gore Windstopper Power "Thermo"... Die trage ich inzwischen ur noch mit den Merino Unterziehern und bis 0°C oder für ganz extreme Kurzstrecke. Bei 2-3 Stunden mit dem RR kannste die unter 0 abhaken...
Für untendrunter empfehle ich welche mit Merino, gibt da z.B. von Roecke so ganz dünne.


----------



## ChuckSchnorres (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich fahre seit letztem Winter erfolgreich diese hier:
https://www.boc24.de/p/ziener-bike-...3eS8Ekzpjohrt6mZ0ChTvMFKlP-EOL0hoCp_4QAvD_BwE
Sind super gemütlich und haben bis -10° meine Finger warm gehalten.
Sealskinz habe ich diese hier: 
https://www.sealskinz.de/handschuhe...gWZnfS6CPMc65EuWsh1_NNbIHFSafUPhoCfIIQAvD_BwE
Sind aber nur bis max 0° angenehm. Dafür hat man keine Kloschüsselhände.


----------



## Apollon (26. Oktober 2018)

Im Prinzip sind Lobster natürlich gut, am Mtb nutze ich meine Shimano allerdings als Einfingerbremse, deshalb wäre die "Abwandlung" mit einem getrennten Zeigefinger, wie bei den bbb subzero, ein guter Kompromiss.
Wenn christucci sagt, die seien Verarbeitungstechnisch besser als die von Mavic (welche es auch nur noch als 5-Finger Version gibt), dann glaube ich ihm. Insofern momentan meine Favoriten.

Die Ziener für 40 Euro sind natürlich ein günstiges Angebot. Ist die Frage, ob der 3-Finger von bbb im Vorteil ist.

Bei den bike components Angeboten habe ich keine Handschuhe gefunden, von denen ich mir einen Mehrwert gegenüber den bbb subzero verspreche - außer natürlich vom Preis 

Von den 45NRTH sind die Stormfist interessant, liegen allerdings direkt bei 116 Euros.

Sind die Merinos von Roeckl robust? Habe häufig gelesen, dass Merino-Unterziehen zur Lochbildung neigen. Die von Mavic sehen etwas robuster aus und den leicht höheren Preis erkläre ich mir durch mehr verwendetes Material.


----------



## IndianaWalross (27. Oktober 2018)

Uff meine Merinos sind noch in Ordnung allerdings belaste ich die auch nicht so extrem. Kann schon sein dass die irgendwann aufgeben.
Gibt sonst noch so Varianten aus Seide oder sogar Fleece. Die Seide mochte ich persönlich gar nicht an den Händen.


----------



## Sickgirl (27. Oktober 2018)

Bin die letzten Winter durchgehend mit Winterarbeitshandschuhe für knapp 20 Euro durchgefahren.Das eine Modell fahre ich jetzt schon sechs Jahre, das weiß ist schon ein wenig schmuddelig, aber sonst noch alles ganz


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Oktober 2018)

Für unter Null tun es Skihandschuhe für 5€. Die sind natürlich nicht sehr gefühlsecht.
Zwischen Null und 5-7° sind die aber viel zu warm, und 100% Brisker zu kalt. Ich habe noch zerfetzte Lizardskins mit Membran, die sind gut, aber in meiner Größe XXL habe ich die nirgends gefunden, ähnliches in bezahlbar auch nicht, ich suche seit 3 Jahren.


----------



## Apollon (27. Oktober 2018)

Die Merinos von Mavic sind angekommen. Die Vermutung sie könnten etwas dicker sein stellte sich als unwahr heraus. Sie sind zwar wirklich gut verarbeitet, jedoch auch so dünn, dass sie problemlos unter meine Gore Winterhandschuhe in Größe 7 passen. Ich werde deshalb diese Kombination erst einmal testen bevor ich weitere 50 Euro ausgebe. Ich werde berichten.

Eventuell mache ich auch wie cx Fahrer und nutze bei Temperaturen unter 0 Grad meine 10 Jahre alte Tchibo Skihandschuhe. Hatte die vor Jahren mal getestet und die hielten warm. Zwar sind sie sehr groß und klobig, bieten wenig Gefühl beim Schalten und sehen bescheuert aus, aber vielleicht sollte ich mich einfach damit anfreunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (27. Oktober 2018)

Wenn man was hat was gut funktioniert einfach noch ein paar dünne Seidenhandschuhe drunterziehen, hält nochmal für ein paar Grad weniger.

Zb die hier: https://m.louis.de/artikel/probiker-seide-unterziehhandschuh/201319


----------



## Milamber (28. Oktober 2018)

Einfache Latexhandschuhe drunter ziehen! Diese dienen als "Dampfsperre". Dadurch wird der wärmende Layer drüber nicht feucht und verliert nicht an Isolationseigenschaften. Eine winddichte Shell drüber ist natürlich auch ratsam.

Ich habe es zwar noch nie beim Radfahren gemacht (da ich die letzten paar Jahre nicht auf dem Rad gesessen bin), aber dafür beim Wandern und Fotografieren. Und da stehe ich manchmal ziemlich lange in der Kälte oder trage meine Kameraausrüstung.

Das Gleiche gilt übrigens auch für die Füsse. Da gibt es spezielle VBL (vapour barrier liner) Socken für 20€ oder so. Da man da ein wenig mehr Platz hat, kann noch ein dünner Liner unter die Dampfsperre.
- dünner Merino Liner
- VBL Socken (eine einfache Plastiktüte geht natürlich auch, aber die geht schnell kaputt und man braucht ständig neue)
- wärmende Socken
- Schuhe


----------



## Apollon (28. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe meine alten Gore Universal GT gerade 3 Stunden auf dem mtb mit den neuen Mavic Merinos bei 2-5 Grad ausprobiert. War ok aber wurde zum Ende hin schon knapp. Auf dem Rannrad wäre es vermutlich schon zu kalt gewesen.
Das ist sehr schade, denn die Gore werden recht gut bewertet. Ich zweifle daran, dass zb die bbb Subzero so viel besser sind, dass sie auch bei - 5 Grad gut warm halten. Ich werde es mal mit dem Latex Tipp von Milamber probieren, ansonsten werde ich wohl zu den Skihandschuhen greifen müssen. 

Ps: Habe zusätzlich das erste mal die Shimano MW 5 Schuhe heute ausprobiert. Funktionieren gut, zum Ende hin wurde der Ballenbereich etwas kalt und taub, aber da kann ich mit mehr Socken, Überschuhen und Tüten bzw den VBL Socken (danke für den Tipp!) nachhelfen


----------



## Shonzo (28. Oktober 2018)

Bis 5 fahr ich Roeckl Rabal und drunter dann Roeckl Vermes GTX. Gibt auch noch Unterziehhandschuhe von Roeckl wenns a bisserl mehr sein darf.

Wenn der Oberkörper zu dünn eingepackt ist gibts automatisch kalte Hände und Füße.


----------



## pacechris (28. Oktober 2018)

Mein Favorit 

https://www.rosebikes.de/roeckl-ver...MIyunL9Myp3gIVwuJ3Ch1odARCEAQYBSABEgLVHfD_BwE


----------



## christucci (29. Oktober 2018)

Den Latextipp fand ich auch letztes Jahr lm Winter interessant: Problem ist dabei: ist der Haupt-Handschuh nicht 100% winddicht oder isoliert zu wenig, funzt das Konzept nicht bei 25kmh. Wird der Schweiß nicht warm gehalten sondern friert verschlimmert es die Sache Mega! Die Erfahrung habe ich leider letztes Jahr gemacht - so schnell hatte ich noch nie die Außenhandschuhe aus und die Latex ab wie da! 

Verwende eigentlich auch gute roeckl - das Problem ist sicher irgendwann der Kompromiss aus dicke des Handschuhes, also Futter-Aufbau, der gripp am Lenker, Fahrtwind und die passive Bauweise! 
Bin mal gespannt was die bbb diesen winter machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f_t_l (29. Oktober 2018)

Apollon schrieb:


> Was ist zb mit den Mavic Ksyrium Pro Thermo?





*Black Hand* 
Egal wie kalt, regnerisch oder windig es ist, die Mavic KSYRIUM THERMO PRO halten warm und trocken.
Bis -10 Grad habe ich sie bisher schon ausprobiert. Schön kuschelig.



Trotz der guten Isolierung bieten die Handschuhe genug Feinfühligkeit zum Schalten bzw Bremsen und im Gegensatz zu Lobster Gloves hat man hier auch Einfingerbremsbedienung. Die Oberfläche ist wasserabweisend und schmutzunempfindlich. Die Handflächen sind mit rutschfestem Material überzogen und mit Polstern versehen. Die Fingerspitzen haben Reflektorstreifen. Der Bund ist mittels Klettverschluss ein Stück über dem Handgelenk ordentlich verschließbar. 
Die Smartphone-Fingerkuppe habe ich bisher nicht genutzt. Das ist mir dann doch zu unhandlich.



*Mein Fazit:* Ein guter, funktionierender Winterhandschuh. 
Perfekt für meine Touren (Von deutlich unter Null bis +8 Grad Celsius)


----------



## Apollon (5. November 2018)

Kurzes Update: 
Ich war heute bei Zweirad Stadler und die Roeckl Vadura Trigger sind die wärmsten Handschuhe in deren Sortiment. Sie machen einen wirklich guten Eindruck.
Gleichzeitig kam mir heute eine Erleuchtung: mit einem 3-Finger Lobster bekomme ich Probleme damit beim Rennrad die Bremsen zu bedienen (2-Finger-Bremse). Beim mtb wäre es dagegen kein Problem (1-Finger-Bremse). Da die Anschaffung eines neuen Trainings-Rennrads bevor steht, machen 3-Finger Lobster also wenig Sinn. Ich bin dann auf folgenden Erfahrungsbericht gestoßen, der die Specialized Element 2.0 und die Roeckl vergleicht.

https://rffr.de/winterhandschuhe-zum-fahrradfahren/


Kurzum: ich habe die Specialized bestellt und werde berichten.


----------



## TitusLE (6. November 2018)

Ich zitiere mal aus dem Vergleich: 


> Eine ganz merkwürdige Sache beim Specialized: Man darf ihn laut Beschreibung nicht waschen (auch nicht chemisch reinigen).


Irgendwie recht praxisfremd. Zugegeben, ich wasche meine Handschuhe nicht wöchentlich. Aber gelegentlich dann doch.


----------



## robzo (21. Januar 2019)

Apollon schrieb:


> Kurzes Update:
> Ich war heute bei Zweirad Stadler und die Roeckl Vadura Trigger sind die wärmsten Handschuhe in deren Sortiment. Sie machen einen wirklich guten Eindruck.
> Gleichzeitig kam mir heute eine Erleuchtung: mit einem 3-Finger Lobster bekomme ich Probleme damit beim Rennrad die Bremsen zu bedienen (2-Finger-Bremse). Beim mtb wäre es dagegen kein Problem (1-Finger-Bremse). Da die Anschaffung eines neuen Trainings-Rennrads bevor steht, machen 3-Finger Lobster also wenig Sinn. Ich bin dann auf folgenden Erfahrungsbericht gestoßen, der die Specialized Element 2.0 und die Roeckl vergleicht.
> 
> ...


Gibt es denn schon erste Erfahrungen bei Dir?
Ich habe mir den Element 3.0 gerade günstig gekauft (30 Euro online) und bin neugierig.


----------



## Apollon (21. Januar 2019)

Du meldest dich zum richtigen Zeitpunkt, denn heute war die erste wirklich knackig kalte Ausfahrt (morgens um halb 6 bei - 11 Grad, Blutmond und Amon Amarth auf dem Ohr btw ) 
Ja, ich bin mit dem Specialized zufrieden und ja, er ist besser als zb ein Gore Universal GT. Zwar würde ich auch mit dem Specialized wahrscheinlich keine 3 Stunden Rennrad bei - 10 Grad überstehen (mtb vielleicht), aber bei solchen Temperaturen würde ich auch nicht für solch eine Tour aufs Rad steigen. Bei - 11 Grad inklusive Unterziehhandschuhe wars für 40 min Rennrad 33er Schnitt vollkommen ok. Am Zeigefinger merkte ich die Kälte jedoch mit der Zeit etwas. Andere Handschuhe können das jedoch kaum besser. 

Ein Tipp von mir: Bei den Unterziehhandschuhen müssens nicht die teuren Mavic Merino sein, diese bekommen nach 10 - 15 Ausfahrten schon Löcher. Dort kann man sich die Kohle sparen.


----------



## Shonzo (21. Januar 2019)

Ich fahre momentan die Kombi aus Roeckl Kopenhagen + Roeckl Vadura Trigger. Funktioniert bisher super. -6° warens am Wochenende.
Natürlich nur bergab für die 45 minütige Heimreise. 
Für den "Aufstieg" über 1,5 - 2 Stunden reichen mir Roeckl Kopenhagen + Roeckl Rabal vollkommen aus.


----------



## KUBIKUS (21. Januar 2019)

Also ich habe schon mehrere Winterhandschuhe von Vaude und Co. ausprobiert. Alle nicht nur "nicht günstig" sondern auch dem eigentlichen Zweck "nicht gerecht".
Und dann nahm ich normale "Baumwolle" Winterhandschuhe und es geschah ein Wunder. Ähnlich wie mit den Winterschuhen für 150 Euro und aufwärts. 



Beispielbild.

Über mehrere Stunden warme Hände und wenn es mal -20° C war, so halfen zwei Paar und es war immer noch warm. 

Spart Euch die Zeit und das Geld - kauft normalen Winterhandschuhe aus Baumwolle und ihr werdet mir Recht geben.


----------



## Shonzo (21. Januar 2019)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Also ich habe schon mehrere Winterhandschuhe von Vaude und Co. ausprobiert. Alle nicht nur "nicht günstig" sondern auch dem eigentlichen Zweck "nicht gerecht".
> Und dann nahm ich normale "Baumwolle" Winterhandschuhe und es geschah ein Wunder. Ähnlich wie mit den Winterschuhen für 150 Euro und aufwärts.
> Anhang anzeigen 817701
> Beispielbild.
> ...



Ich hab auch solche billigen Wollhandschuhe und die sind nicht mal ansatzweise winddicht.
Zum Bummeln in der Spadt sind die ok aber keinesfalls fürs Biken geeignet.


----------



## KUBIKUS (21. Januar 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Ich hab auch solche billigen Wollhandschuhe und die sind nicht mal ansatzweise winddicht.
> Zum Bummeln in der Spadt sind die ok aber keinesfalls fürs Biken geeignet.


Darauf habe ich nicht geschaut, und die die ich verwende, schauen anders aus, sind es auch nicht hundertprozentig, jedoch sind meine Hände warm und bleiben es auch, unabhängig der Dauer der Fahrt. Ich denke mal, auch hier wird es unterschiede geben. Einfach mal im Geschäft kaufen und ausprobieren.


----------



## robzo (4. Februar 2019)

Seit 2 Wochen fahre ich jetzt den Specialized Element 3.0. Kein Fingerhandschuh mehr, sondern ein Lobster mit 1-2-2 Aufteilung. Man muss sich beim Bremsen also umgewöhnen, als Magura-Nutzer aber kein Problem. Bei mehreren Touren zwischen 0 und -12 Grad keine kalten Finger mehr, auch nach längeren Abfahrten. Die Isolation taugt, das Griffgefühl ist gut. Ich habe bei Handschuhen sonst Größe 9,5 und hier nun den XL genommen. Kleiner wäre für mich persönlich nicht optimal, da so zur Not doch noch Unterhandschuhe passen könnten. Bis jetzt mein wärmster Bikehandschuh mit gutem Griffgefühl. (Bergauf bei über 0 Grad fast zu warm).
Bei einen Shop in UK habe ich ihn für 30 Euro inkl. Versand bekommen.
https://nanobike.de/Specialized-Element-3.0-Glove-Winddichte-Winter-Handschuhe-black


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Februar 2019)

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen Handschuh für den Winter, wenn man eine breite Handfläche und kurz dicke Finger hat? Von der Länge her passen mir der ION AMP und der Pearl Izumi Pro Ride - allerdings sind beide zu eng.

Danke für Ideen.


----------

